# Snake handling equipment, where do you get yours?



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi guys I'm looking for snake handling equipment thats the equivilent of the Midwest stuff. I'm looking as I can't order from tongs.com because they dont ship to the uk apparently and cheap tack isn't an option. I picked up a hook from zoo-med and the hook end spins 360 which is useless. I can get some hooks etc but I want them to be professional stuff . So where do you guys get your stuff?

I've got a 42" snake professional hook which is solid but I'm really just looking if there are any other company's out there.

Thanks

Sam.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Contact John Zegel from Georgia Herp Supply. He is is the US and is a great guy. He ships to the UK and you can make custom orders. The prices are reasonable too. The quality is as good as Midwest will ever be and is worth the price. 

His email is: [email protected]

You can find him on Facebook too.

Andy


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

i got all my stuff from here SnakeProfessional.com - Specialists in reptile handling equipment.
fantastic quality stuff and wouldnt hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

A few on here including myself have used this guy before. Burro Blanco AZ items - Get great deals on T-shirts, Reptiles Amphibians General items on eBay.co.uk Shops!
He is actually cheaper than tongs and will ship to the uk and has all the midwest stuff, i find it best to order a few bits as it goes on weight. and it is a quick service too. best thing to do is ask him for a price to post to the UK with a combined shipping charge for what you buy. let me know if you are ordering i may have something myself if what im after doesnt come through.
Lee


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> A few on here including myself have used this guy before. Burro Blanco AZ items - Get great deals on T-shirts, Reptiles Amphibians General items on eBay.co.uk Shops!
> He is actually cheaper than tongs and will ship to the uk and has all the midwest stuff, i find it best to order a few bits as it goes on weight. and it is a quick service too. best thing to do is ask him for a price to post to the UK with a combined shipping charge for what you buy. let me know if you are ordering i may have something myself if what im after doesnt come through.
> Lee


Thanks a lot guys that sounds good. I'll have a look when I get five minutes Lee and let you know.


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

I would definitely use Burro Blanco again with no hesitation at all. He got three hooks to me quicker AND cheaper than what snakeprofessional quoted me.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> A few on here including myself have used this guy before. Burro Blanco AZ items - Get great deals on T-shirts, Reptiles Amphibians General items on eBay.co.uk Shops!
> He is actually cheaper than tongs and will ship to the uk and has all the midwest stuff, i find it best to order a few bits as it goes on weight. and it is a quick service too. best thing to do is ask him for a price to post to the UK with a combined shipping charge for what you buy. let me know if you are ordering i may have something myself if what im after doesnt come through.
> Lee





Demonlude said:


> I would definitely use Burro Blanco again with no hesitation at all. He got three hooks to me quicker AND cheaper than what snakeprofessional quoted me.


Agreed!! I've had two hooks off Burro Blanco, very swift delivery both times. Will be using again no doubt. 

Tongs.com do ship to the UK I think but their costs are unreasonable.


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't recommend Snake Professional - a couple of us guys from Bangor have been waiting for about 2 months now for our small order (a collapsible and 2 mini hooks) ... we have also had very little correspondence off them apart from occasional emails giving us new arrival dates - none of which have been true


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

You might want to have a read of this post from Captive Bred Forums (I use the name Hotherps there)....

Snakeprofessional.com - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum

I ordered some mini-hooks thinking the they were the same as the Midwest ones......


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Have a look here and it's all in stock and in the UK.
Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

PDR said:


> You might want to have a read of this post from Captive Bred Forums (I use the name Hotherps there)....
> 
> Snakeprofessional.com - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum
> 
> I ordered some mini-hooks thinking the they were the same as the Midwest ones......


 It appears they are a copy of midwest? I made a hook today, I work in engineering and I must say it looks and performs as good as if not better then midwest. I balanced the weight of the hook perfectly so that it feels really good in your hand. Its made from aluminium tube like the midwest tongs use but mine has a thread insert on the top of the handle for which i made an attachment for a pinner :2thumb:


----------

